# Anxiety vs IBS



## KristenB99 (Nov 3, 2017)

Hi!

So I was very recently diagnosed with IBS-d/a, and I've had GAD for a long time now. I have phobias of being sick as well as vomit, and when I have a bad day, no matter how much I tell myself its just my IBS acting up I still have issues with getting anxious about it actually being me sick. (if that makes any sense.) Regardless, its a tough cycle because Ill have a bad day from stress, start being very symptomatic (mainly D.) and then get worried/anxious that I'm sick. Of course, since I'm worried about being sick, it turns around and makes my symptoms worse, then I get more worried and it just keeps going in loops like that.

Does anyone here have any struggles with stuff similar to this? If so- how do you cope with it?

Currently on Buspar for anxiety, and am looking into getting a counselor.

Thanks ahead of time!

~ Kristen.


----------



## pesegers (Jul 5, 2018)

Very recognizable. It's extremly hard to change anxiety.

I do following things in such a period:

1) listen to relaxing background music al the time

2) focus attention on other things (When you feel anxiety you focus on the danger (the symptoms) en look for a solution => no solution => more anxiety, anger, frustration, helpless, panic etc. etc.

3) tell myself "this to will past", i have no solution right know but it will not last fore ever.

But it's counter natural

When you feel anxiety you focus on the danger and want to solve it.


----------



## Mypeanut (Mar 4, 2019)

Please look up research on CBD oil it has changed a lot for me . My life is so much better the anxiety is just about gone my ibs-d has improved it really is a game changer ! Also calcium carbonate without magnesium eat one before eating a few changes can improve quality of life . Ibs is a terrible thing but we can help ourselves but trying new ideas I know everyone is different but with trial and error you can improve good luck 👍🍀


----------

